# Feel free to correct me



## vianie

How to say this in Polish, please? I do not trust GT here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jazyk

Nie wahajcie się mnie poprawiać?


----------



## Thomas1

This is a good translation, but it's not idiomatic in Polish. There are probably many possibilities, I suggest:
Będę wdzięczny za poprawienie* błędów.
Proszę o poprawienie* (moich) błędów.

*you can use 'poprawianie' instead of 'poprawienie' if you want to emphasise the frequentative character of corrections.


----------



## vianie

So, it wasn't at all as difficult as I thought it could perhaps even be.



Thomas1 said:


> *you can use 'poprawianie' instead of 'poprawienie' if you want to emphasise the frequentative character of corrections.



Based on my conception, the perfective will suffice.


----------



## Encolpius

and how about: możesz mnie spokojnie poprawić  (I prefer Germanisms)


----------



## Ardt

Jak chcesz to mnie popraw.


----------



## dreamlike

Ardt said:


> Jak chcesz to mnie popraw.


This may sound quite indifferent or even come across as rude, as if you don't really care whether somebody corrects you or not.


----------



## Thomas1

Encolpius said:


> and how about: możesz mnie spokojnie poprawić  (I prefer Germanisms)


I  think I'd tend to opt for "poprawiać", Encolpius; especially if it's a  general request (but more context would be helpful). Bear in mind that it's colloquial and direct, so  it might not be suitable for all situations, which, to me, narrow down  to one when someone, whom you know well and are on familiar terms with,  offered to correct you.



Ardt said:


> Jak chcesz*,* to mnie popraw.


OK.


----------



## dreamlike

Thomas1 said:


> OK.


"Feel free to correct me" in English means that one wants to be corrected, or at least has nothing against being corrected, which "Jak chcesz, to mnie popraw" does not. To me, it sounds as though one does't really care whether some correction will be made or not.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Popraw  mnie jeźeli masz ochotę. (a single occasion)
Popraw mnie jeźeli masz chęć. (a single occasion)
Poprawiaj mnie jeźeli masz ochotę. (on a regular basis)
Poprawiaj mnie jeźeli masz chęć. (on a regular basis)


----------



## Thomas1

dreamlike said:


> "Feel free to correct me" in English means that one wants to be corrected, or at least has nothing against being corrected, which "Jak chcesz, to mnie popraw" does not. To me, it sounds as though one does't really care whether some correction will be made or not.


I wasn't disagreeing with you, Dreamlike. I was only trying to comply with the request.  Mind you, although I can think of some quite informal settings in which the sentence in question could sound neutral, I think your comment should take precedence.


***
I would also add that the English sentence doesn't necessarily mean that we're addressing a single person (who we're on familiar terms with). If you want to circumvent the problem, you will find some sugestions in post #3. If that's not necesary, other options might also fit the bill.


----------



## vingaer

For more formal touch (as in a conversation between you and your boss/bosses), I suggest you go with: 

_Proszę mnie poprawić, jeśli się mylę._ 

1. It certainly sounds polite enough -- and kinda impersonal, too. As in: you aren't barking orders 
2. It implies that we _want_ to be corrected (if we are wrong) 
3. We admit we might be wrong, but we don't really think we are  

It sounds more like _correct me if I'm wrong_, but while in English I wouldn't somehow use it in a very formal situation, in Polish it should work just right. 

 As it was said before, it is quite difficult to translate the "feel free" part without altering the wording itself. It all depends on the specific context and your relations with the person/people you are talking to. Saying "proszę mnie poprawić" to your boss is more than perfectly acceptable, but using it in a conversation with your girlfriend might just make her feel you must be mental


----------

